# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کی راهنمایی کنه...

## hamed_habibi

اقا خلاصه اینکه من 94کنکور دادم بنا به دلایلی 95 نیستم ایران برم سرجلسه...یک درسم ازپیش نگه داشتم....مدرسه شبانه نامه داد رفتم معافیت گرفتم تو برگه معافیت نوشته تا پایان مرداد96معفم ایا مجازم در 96 شرکت کنم...؟چون نوشته معافم..فایل پیوست 48635

----------

